# WTF moment!



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 21, 2013)

So I decide to dress up for my school Halloween party this past weekend. I figured I would go all in and even dye my hair for the part. I planned as going as Neo from Matrix one. Everyone thought I was the terminator. Either way, they're both Bad-Asses. Now the party is over and I'm stuck with jet black hair. WTF was I thinking??? Fortunately my hair grows fast. Should be gone in a few weeks.

View attachment $2013-10-19 14.17.02.jpgView attachment $2013-10-19 14.28.47.jpgView attachment $2013-10-19 14.29.22.jpgView attachment $2013-10-19 15.25.22.jpg


----------



## arnisador (Oct 21, 2013)

Ha! I love it! Yeah, I would've guessed Arnold not Neo.


----------



## Mon Mon (Oct 27, 2013)

Neo is that you? :boing2::boing2::boing2:


----------

